# Interested in the particulars of squatter's rights in California



## Helo

So far as I can tell, there doesn't seem to be anything like it in California, specifically Los Angeles. I see refferences made to a 30 day period of occupancy backed up by mail or utility bills giving someone defacto "tenent" status but I've never found the law relevant to this idea.

What exactly is the legal situation like for squatters in Los Angeles, California?


----------



## ellilis

I'm curious about this too. I've read you need the 30-day period to gain tenants rights, making repairs/upkeep and whatnot, and then you're there legally, and for the long term 5 years for actual possession. Wonder if anyone else is a bit more knowledgeable?


----------



## Odin

I remember this was posted before at some time or another. I dunno how useful it is but its a good example. I think the guy mentions the five year rule and paying backtaxes right away.
...
I hope that five year deal is still good. From what I remember when I looked in it a lot of other states require way more time like 20 plus years.



EDIT... actually I can't think of another state back when I looked into it that had a five year rule or anywhere close to that. .... .... One great reason to return to California. Yea.

Edit... Sorry this vid does not actually pertain to LA specifically. But I would think If the five year rule is a state law... it might?


----------



## DFA

The laws vary from county to county, and town to town.
I don't know much about LA, as most of my squatting has been done in the bay area.
However, what you seem to be mentioning is "Adverse Possesson," which in California does mean
five years of occupying the property plus paying the back taxes.
That means occupying it without being evicted by the police or the landowner and paying all the backtaxes to the tax collector at the administration building or courthouse for that
particular county.
From my understanding, finding a good house for adverse possession means finding one owned by a trust, or a dead person whose deed is still in that dead person's name.
However, if you are not wanting to make that much of a commitment, you can occupy an abandoned house, get mail and utilities in your name, and then whoever has to evict you will have to go through an eviction process because at that point you are legally a tenant. 

Oh yeah, that guy in that video is a good friend of mine.
Here is his blog which might be more helpful then me.
blogsquats.blogspot.com


----------



## Matt Derrick

DFA said:


> blogsquats.blogspot.com



that is a very good resource of information, i was reading it up until they stopped posting. 

DFA is right though, the reason it's so hard to squat in the USA is that unlike some other countries, there isn't a unified set of laws for squatting. it really does break down into the counties, cities, and local ordinances of the property you're looking at. with things being so specific for such small areas it's difficult to give solid advice or advice that wouldn't be misleading you.



DFA said:


> From my understanding, finding a good house for adverse possession means finding one owned by a trust, or a dead person whose deed is still in that dead person's name.



it's worth mentioning that the majority of currently squatted or 'squatable' buildings in philadelphia are properties that have not had their taxes paid, and therefore have defaulted into the city's ownership. government being what it is, most of these properties will be unoccupied and unused by _anyone _until the city receives a bid from someone offering to pay the back taxes (usually by a huge real estate corporation). from what little i learned while squatting in philly, this is pretty much the most ideal property you can squat, since it'll take years to evict you, and you stand the possibility of buying the property for stupid cheap if that's the route you want to go (i.e. the squat i lived in in philly was a two story, three bedroom rowhouse going for $1,400 in back taxes).


----------



## DFA

Is there much squatting in Philadelphia right now? I've been hearing good things about pittsburg....


----------

